# Oconee National Forest



## sgmcmahon (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm new to Georgia, and have been hunting Oconee WMA for the last couple of weeks.   No kills, saw two does.  Two hogs killed this morning by another hunter (one 300+, the other about 175).

I was wondering about Oconee National Forest.  First, is it good hunting and is it buck only?   Second, is it open through the end of rifle season, or is there special regulations?  Any help would be appreciated, need meat in the freezer!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2007)

Good hunting get away from the roads as these areas get hit hard on the weekends. I usually kill 3-4 every year in there. Some areas are better than others, depends on hunting pressure.


Its E/S till Dec.2, then deer season ends and reopens on Dec.26th till Jan. 1st. Deer season ends on Jan.1st. Small game season runs till Feb. 28th.


----------



## sgmcmahon (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.   I will be going down on Saturday for some late afternoon hunting.  Where I will be going is right off Hwy 15, from there who knows?   Anyone got any suggestions seeing how this will be my first time in that area?


----------



## bullrider (Nov 18, 2007)

Go To Hyw 16 Between Monticello And Jackson If Coming From Jackson Cross The River And Sack Of Suds Store First Rd. On Right Is Concord Ch. Rd Turn On It And Go To The Gas Line On Your Lft. Park There And Go All The Way Down It Till You See A Old Road To Your Lft Go Upthat Road Till You See A Gate Take A Lft Go About 100yrds And Jack Up A Tree Every Morning At 8 To 8:30 Ten Two Twelve Doe And Small Buck Come Over The Hill Like If You Are Standing In Front Of That Gate Looking Over It That Hill Its My Old Spot Last Year This Year I'm After Bear Good Luck Any ? Pm Me


----------



## skoaleric (Nov 19, 2007)

I almost limit out every year...if you are interested then pm me...I will probably be down there again this weekend. I killed 4 a week ago saturday morning. I'm not braggin, just hunted there for ALOT of years, and pretty  much know the routine of the deer there. And the best thing is, i'm not scared to put ya in a good spot either...lol.
eric


----------



## GaHunter1231 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm looking for a good spot let me know where to go.


----------



## skoaleric (Nov 24, 2007)

Killed a huge main frame 8 pt. with tons of kickers off the eye guards and lower bases...over-all had 20 scoreable (1 inch or longer) points sticking out. He looked like the bottom of a boat in the ocean with all the Barnacles....lol.
Eric


----------



## EDH (Nov 25, 2007)

skoaleric said:


> Killed a huge main frame 8 pt. with tons of kickers off the eye guards and lower bases...over-all had 20 scoreable (1 inch or longer) points sticking out. He looked like the bottom of a boat in the ocean with all the Barnacles....lol.
> Eric



When did you kill it? I was hunting down there during the week after either sex days kicked in and had someone drag a deer by me that fits that description. It was a nice buck and I took pictures with my phone but they didn't come out to well.


----------



## jtc77 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hunting at Oconee N.F.*

My brother-in-laws, my step son and i are planning a trip to hunt Oconee on Dec. 29-30. This will be our first trip to the property. I am looking for some feed back on where to hunt, get maps, and where to camp. Thanks


----------

